# MySql Error 1036 Table is Read Only



## alexy (Feb 15, 2011)

MySql Error 1036 Table is Read Only

I was copying a folder (database) from mysql server running on windows to a new mysql server running on FreeBSD. When I opened my website this error happened 
	
	



```
ERROR 1036: Table â€˜xxxxxâ€™ is read only
```
 It took me a while because I didnâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on. So anyone help me to resolve this problem. 

Thanks.


----------



## Alt (Feb 15, 2011)

I think you should do 
	
	



```
chown -R mysql [table-dir]
```


----------



## alexy (Feb 15, 2011)

Still the same. When I access my website it's still the same.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it a MyISAM table or InnoDB?

Have a look in the MySQL error log, maybe the table is just corrupt and needs fixing.


----------



## alexy (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it a MyISAM table or InnoDB? --M MyISAM :|

It's corrupt to be extract, but I was fixing to remain the same. Even, I was REPAIR, it still the same. So I was TRUNCATE it


----------

